# Push poles - Moonlighter vs. Carbon Marine



## Marker10

Looking at both the Moonlighter single piece and Carbon Marine Mangrove in 20’+ length and would love to hear any opinions on both. This will be my first so I’m not looking to break the bank yet, but want to start with one of these first to gain the basics of using a push pole correctly without fear of breaking it. I haven’t heard much about Moonlighter, but the CM Mangrove series get decent reviews. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gervais

I have a Moonlighter carbon 20’ (20’ 10” with the top and foot) with the “classic foot” and really like it. The weight, stiffness, and feel are all great. A friend of mine has the mangrove and it’s not very stiff and slightly heavier. I actually prefer my moonlighter to the stiffy hybrids. The only negatives I would say are the foot is not as grippy as a stiffy or definitely the carbon marine but it’s not terrible. You just need to plant it well on harder ground. The other thing is it is very light and stiff so I would definitely not recommend staking out with it unless it’s very calm. I would stake out with the mangrove without worry since it has a lot of flex to absorb waves. If I had to do it again for the same money I would still get the moonlighter. It’s a great pole and I don’t know why it’s not more popular.


----------



## EasternGlow

I've had the CM mangrove for about 4 years now at 18'6". It's a pretty decent entry level carbon pole. Light enough for me and the foot is great. My only knock is it's definitely not the stiffest pole on the market. I've been happy using it extensively for 4 years, but when I need a new pole, I'll spend the extra money on something a little more stiff.


----------



## crboggs

Almost broke my CM pole in a tight creek where the tide was ripping...was very thankful it had some flex to it. I had no choice but to let the skiff drift down onto it and pivot around and out into current and away from some mangroves. I was impressed with its strength...thought for sure it was going to snap...


----------



## Marker10

Thank y’all for the informed opinions. I appreciate hearing about both, though it doesn’t make my choice any easier. I will get over to Carbon Marine to talk with Joe before pulling the trigger.


----------



## grovesnatcher

You could also check out the mhx 21 on mudhole.com I just bought one for $399+tax seems nice and it comes shipped for free. I’d say it’s in the same class as my Carbon Marine loop I had for 10 years.


----------



## grovesnatcher

grovesnatcher said:


> You could also check out the mhx 21 on mudhole.com I just bought one for $399+tax seems nice and it comes shipped for free. I’d say it’s in the same class my cm loop I had for 10 years.


#Update 
I used it for the 1st time today and it’s better than I thought it would be, light and stiff and I’d recommend it 100% and it was very easy to put together at 1/2 the price!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Just a thought: You could pick up a Stiffy glass pole for next to nothing. It's heavy and whippy, but it's completely indestructible, which means you wouldn't be breaking a more expensive pole while you're getting used to using it. When you want to upgrade, you can either sell it, or use it to knock fruit out of trees, bicycle jousting, etc.


----------



## ZaneD

Personally I would say fear of breaking should be very low on the priority list. I can't imagine how one would break a pole during a normal day of poling flats. Stay away from anything heavy or multi-piece, I think a Stiffy hybrid is a good all around pole, unless you spring for the Guide or CM G3LR.


----------



## georgiadrifter

I’m in the market for a pushpole as well. A quick check with the Googler turn up this as a rough price comparison:

*** as the length increases so does the price***


Carbon Marine push pole - *Prices* start at $349 for a 19'6" foot *Carbon Marine* Mangrove with free delivery to anywhere in the State of Florida.

Moonlighter - prices start at $610 for carbon, $239 for fiberglass

Stiffy modular - 7’ section for $295

Mud hole carbon - $399


----------



## grovesnatcher

I looked a the 19.6 mangroves and there not near as nice as the mhx, and mhx is 21ft. Which is nice when poling over a distance to have a extra 1.6 ft per shove. It also was free delivery.


----------



## georgiadrifter

grovesnatcher said:


> I looked a the mangroves and there not near as nice as the mhx


The MHX video on the Mudhole.com website is pretty informative.


----------



## Gervais

georgiadrifter said:


> I’m in the market for a pushpole as well. A quick check with the Googler turn up this as a rough price comparison:
> 
> *** as the length increases so does the price***
> 
> 
> Carbon Marine push pole - *Prices* start at $349 for a 19'6" foot *Carbon Marine* Mangrove with free delivery to anywhere in the State of Florida.
> 
> Moonlighter - prices start at $610 for carbon, $239 for fiberglass
> 
> Stiffy modular - 7’ section for $295
> 
> Mud hole carbon - $399


The MHX looks like a sweet deal. Anyone looking at the moonlighter, I would call a dealer for a price for sure. I did not pay nearly that much for my 20’ carbon but I also bought a boat at the same time.


----------



## flyclimber

I paid around that price for my 18' Moonlighter. Feels good in hand, I have push around the GLR3 around 20 ft which accidentally got turned into 2 10 footers, It was awesome before it got broke!

I do need a longer 20+ for this upcoming season though!


----------



## J-Dad

grovesnatcher said:


> #Update
> I used it for the 1st time today and it’s better than I thought it would be, light and stiff and I’d recommend it 100% and it was very easy to put together at 1/2 the price!


X2 on the MHX. I've had one for approximately 5 years now, and like Grovesnatcher says its light, strong, and about half the cost of other all graphite poles.


----------



## RC Sanders

SomaliPirate said:


> Just a thought: You could pick up a Stiffy glass pole for next to nothing. It's heavy and whippy, but it's completely indestructible, which means you wouldn't be breaking a more expensive pole while you're getting used to using it. When you want to upgrade, you can either sell it, or use it to knock fruit out of trees, bicycle jousting, etc.


“Bicycle jousting” that’s pretty damn funny!


----------



## flyclimber

Manatee spear? Bike jousting is incredible!


----------



## jay.bush1434

If you plan on doing any real poling, don't get a fiberglass pole. They are so heavy they will wear you out. With the exception of the really high end lightweight high modulus carbon poles, they are all pretty tough. Don't go banging them around or bouncing your boat off of it, but they can take a lot more than you might think. Get a good carbon pole and just go out and push your boat around.


----------



## Snoball

Joe at carbon marine is awesome along with having nice poles. Broke mine on Thursday in Crystal River, thought I would be screwed for a week before able to get something. He delivered a new 24 foot GLR3 next day! Highly recommend Carbon Marine for customer service.


----------



## Drifter

Im using a 20ft Stiffy one piece cost 600 bucks. Seems to get the job done, the cheap fiberglass ones weigh SO MUCH MORE


----------



## Backcountry 16

I have a Biscayne bay and it's a good light strong pole. And for staking out if you put the pole in at an angle you are far less likely to snap it. Most failure is due to user error.


----------



## saltydg0089

Can anyone compare the MHX to a Stiffy Hybrid. I've owned several Hybrids. Will the MHX be lighter or stiffer?


----------

